# Working in Singapore



## saurabh.the.expat (Jan 12, 2010)

Greeting Folks,

Being an Indian(Asian) what are the opportunities for me to get a good job in Singapore? I have a Professional Degree of Cost and Works Accountancy of India.Besides, I am a commerce graduate and have around three years of expereience. I am currently working as a Junior Manager(finance) in a public sector undertaking in India. I am single and speak Hindi and English.

Could anyone please tell me: 1)What are the job possibilities for me to get a good job in Singapore?
:2) What are the restrictions, if any in getting work visa and all?
:3) What is the average job in Singapore currency, I could have ?
:4) Would Singapore be costly for me?
Any help would be appreciated!:clap2:
Cheers,
Sau.


----------



## saurabh.the.expat (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks Susanjain!
Wish I could have either of these Employment passes! I am a cost accountant though.
Cheers,
Sau...


----------



## tonytony (Feb 7, 2010)

saurabh.the.expat said:


> Thanks Susanjain!
> Wish I could have either of these Employment passes! I am a cost accountant though.
> Cheers,
> Sau...


If you find a potential employer who is willing to hire you, you can apply for an Employment pass. I did this 5 years ago, so I can't really remember the exact process. 

I found an employer who was willing to hire me and submitted the application to MOM. I think in a few weeks time they approved and I did a quick medical check-up and got my EP.

Goodluck


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

tonytony: Nowadays, EP approval is within days, and sometimes, within the day. It is all online ..


----------



## saurabh.the.expat (Jan 12, 2010)

tonytony said:


> If you find a potential employer who is willing to hire you, you can apply for an Employment pass. I did this 5 years ago, so I can't really remember the exact process.
> 
> I found an employer who was willing to hire me and submitted the application to MOM. I think in a few weeks time they approved and I did a quick medical check-up and got my EP.
> 
> Goodluck


Thank you, Tonytony 

I too wish I could have an employer who was willing to hire me.
Cheers!

Sau.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Saurabh - that is everybody's wish ..


----------



## tonytony (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks ecureilx for correcting me =)

It's good that the process has sped up I can't really remember exactly how long it took as it was quite some time since I had applied.


----------

